# SAN LEANDRO **MEET**



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

OK. . .

so i was out driving with the wife and found the PERFECT spot for a meet. its by the water and LOTS of parking. no charge to get in, AND theres a BBQ pit. . so maybe we could get a BBQ going too. . any way here are the details. . .

by the way. . . . . . . .
********************************************************************** i have always had a good turn out, and i promise ill be there for my meet, and EARLY. . just to make sure that every one finds it. . ill try to post in as many places as i can. but help posting els where would be great. i hope to see a bunch of you guys out there. if i can, ill try to get the BBQ going on my dime, IF theres enuf people going, lol and i can afford it
**********************************************************************


WHERE- san leandro MARINA .all the way in the back. if you drive inside there are a couple of places to go but only one place thats WAY in the back. from there you can see the whole BAY. the briged and all of san fran. . GOOD PIC SPOT. . .

when- FRIDAY. . .OCTOBER 7, 2006

what time- 6:30 pm

who- EVERY one. esp 240. . but any car welcome. ..

COME On. i got three weeks to get this thing going. like i said enuf people. and i BBQ
**********************************************************************
if i can get 30 people to come to this meet, ill do the BBQ
**********************************************************************
the list


me- diesel
-kraynohr240sx
-1on1
-blue240
-Projekt_S13
-E10ChickeN- and freinds
-trigger94587
-shift_Sideways


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if any one wants to can bring anything that would rock, money is a lil tight for me, but i can def get all the meat. . 

1-plates-
2-sodas- ~Projekt_s13~
3-napkins-
4-Condiments- 

anything would rock. . .thanks for the help

update on the list. . 

me- diesel
kraynohr240sx
1on1
blue240
Projekt_S13
E10ChickeN- and freinds
trigger94587
Shift_Sideways
phase12xs13 
G35_RJ
AJ1356
HEAT_RAVE_R
Hillside107
zxpwr
downshift_sideways 
lilaznjeff


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

HERES THE ADDRESS. . . 

13800 Monarch Bay Dr, San Leandro, CA 94577

if you copy and paste that crap, it will show you a bar and grill thats right by the meet. . thats the nearist i could get to the meet. . .

if your coming down fairway Dr. make a left at the end of the street, and go twards N dike Rd. turn left onto N dike Rd. then just follow it all the way to the back. on the map it should, on satellite, show you all the boats and that part of the marina that kinda raps around it, just go to the FARTHEST part of the park in the WAY back. . if you need more help, PM me and ill give you my cell, so that on the day you go, you can call me, tell me where you are, and BLA BLA BLA. . . 

hope that help 

update on the list. . . 

me- diesel
kraynohr240sx
1on1
blue240
Projekt_S13
E10ChickeN- and freinds
trigger94587
Shift_Sideways
phase12xs13 
G35_RJ
AJ1356
HEAT_RAVE_R
Hillside107
zxpwr
downshift_sideways 
lilaznjeff
steaminhotryce
Chineseguy 
jy116
altimateone
JtWo
Sil_Abc


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

MEET changed to . . . . SUNDAY OCTOBER 8, 2006

4:00pm SAME PLACE


----------

